# CJC-1293 (MOD GRF 1-29) Dosage?



## Oggy7 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have on order 2 GHRP-6 vials 5mg each and 2 vials of CJC-1293 (MOD GRF 1-29) 2mg's each.

I know that you should dose the GHRP-6 at 100mgc 3 times a day, but for the CJC-1293 (mod GRF) the vials are only 2mg's. I want to make these 4 vials last the same amount of time so how should I dose the CJC-1293? Also is it best to just dose the CJC-1293 being a GHRH at night?

How about 50mgc CJC in the morning along with 150mgc GHRP and then at night 100mgc CJC along with 150mgc GHRP-6?

This should make them last about the same amount of time. I've read that you don't need as much CJC-1293 (mod GRF) when taking along with GHRP's and night time dosing is best to release GH spikes at night when sleeping and muscles are recovering.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Oggy7 (Jun 25, 2011)

bump for dosaging ideas on the CJC (mod GRF 1-29)


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

go for it mate, you should be fine, watch out for p6 hunger


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i do cjc pwo and evening, working a treat for me, both dosages 100mcg


----------

